# DW Yes or No ? Concept Alfa



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A yes from me :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes please .


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd rather an F type


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I looked and thought hes posted a picture of a jag instead.lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gheezer said:


> Is this a mock up on a Fiat 124 / MX5 chassis, or a real concept car?


mock up 
:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pretty sure this is a very old mock up from before we even new if the MX-5 chassis would be an Alfa or Fiat/Abarth. Can see the MX-5 in it quite clearly. 

Alfa no doubt have cars like this coming but I think they all depend on how well the Guilia sells. Looks a terrific car and the reviews are very positive. The QV with its 503 bhp and 3.9s 0-62 has me fixed on a used one in the future.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

It looks like someone bought a new MX-5 and changed the grill and wheels. Surely Alfa can do a bit better?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I was always an Alfa fan but that is just so bland!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes.

Alfa seem to be moving in the right direction at last (back to the glory days of the 1750 GTV and GT Junior) but I am not sure this would get them quite there.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks a little girly.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the front looks like the face of a Halloween pumpkin? Noooooo...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Why yes...it would suit my 100ft long yacht nicely. Cheerio lads


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Urgh? - cocept copy ? Looks like mx5 and add ones from other Marques.


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes please, especially if you get one of the boats behind it with it.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nope! ****e wheels!


----------

